# Power & Controls



## MiamiMikePA (Jul 23, 2014)

Hey Guys,

So I went to a local shop last night with questions concerning power and controls and it appears I have hit a road block...well sort of.

My intent is to put together a 10 x 6 O-60 layout to leave up year round. I'm going to slowly start buying stuff over the next few months with the hopes to be up and running some time in Dec. or Jan. 

I've already picked out the engine (Lionel Legacy ES44AC Pennsylvania) and the track (Lionel Fastrack). My intent all along was to get the Legacy Command Remote, but I've been informed that it has been on backorder since before last Christmas so now I'm not really sure where to go. I was thinking of adding this down the line anyway so it isn't too bad that I can't get it right away, but my question is what transformer should I go with now? I want to be able to still use it once I get the Legacy. I have been looking at the ZW-C & ZW-L and it appears as though the only difference is one has power internally and the other you add it externally. Am I missing anything? My intent is to stay all Lionel with the trains, but does that mean I should stick to a Lionel transformer too? Anything else that will work just as good with the stuff I intend to purchase? Basically looking as to where to get started with power & controls.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd seriously consider something like the MTH Z4000. Plenty of power to run the layout, and about 1/2 the price of the ZW-L. I truthfully don't recommend the ZW-C, even though I have one. The control board is pretty fragile and they're as scarce as hen's teeth if you can find one at all. I like the ZW-L, but it's about twice the price of the Z4000, and I just don't see twice the utility. When you go command, either of those would do the job fine.


----------



## MiamiMikePA (Jul 23, 2014)

So there is no issue running Lionel stuff (Legacy Command & Engines) with an MTH transformer?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

None whatsoever. I also run MTH stuff on Lionel transformer. With the exception of a few of the Lionel 80's cheap engines, all the standard 3-rail stuff runs on AC power, and any decent transformer will power it. For command use, I like the more modern transformers, they have better circuit breakers for better protection of your equipment.

Another transformer I like is the MRC Pure Power Dual, but the Z-4000 ends up being about the same price and has better specifications. I happen to have both, and if you get a good deal on the MRC, it's a fine choice. I bought mine in a train forum for $125 including shipping, couldn't beat that with a stick. 

If you don't mind adding proper circuit protection, an old post-war ZW is not a bad choice, but you need some proper circuit protection between it and the track. The PW-ZW breaker is notorious for being slow to react and is also a 15A breaker.


----------



## MiamiMikePA (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks for the info GRJ. Sounds like the MTH Z-4000 may be the way to go for me. I looked at an older used ZW last night for $220 at a local shop. I didn't like the fact that it only had a whistle button and not a bell, or vice versa I forget. Seems like the ZW-L is about $250 bucks more than the MTH Z-4000, but has 220 more watts. Is that extra power not worth the price?

Any idea what's going on with the Legacy Command units being back ordered? Is this something I'm going to have a problem getting?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The ZW-L is a fine transformer, but I question whether you have the need for that much power on your layout. We run the club layout, which has around 600 feet of track, on four 180W PowerHouse transformers. We have a couple more for sidings and accessories, but all the mainlines are powered with the four. We have had up to six trains active at one time on that layout with no power issues.


----------



## MiamiMikePA (Jul 23, 2014)

Yeah, you are probably right. The ZW-L is probably overkill for what I'm looking to do.


----------

